# PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen



## Arino (5. September 2015)

*PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
ich verzweifle leider ein wenig im Netz beim f inden einer guten Lösung 

Ich würde gerne meine alte PS3 am PC anschließen.
Am besten über HDMI, da ich schon gern in HD Auflösung spielen würde.
TV-Karten sind ja wie es scheint am aussterben und direkt am Monitor anschließen möchte ich nicht, da der Monitor keine Boxen hat und ich gern schnell zum Desktop switchen würde.
Diese Capture Karten sind wohl auch nicht zielführend, da diese wohl eine kleine Verzögerung haben. 

Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine (noch zu wenig Kaffee intus  )

Wenn es eine gute Lösung gibt wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. September 2015)

*AW: PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*

AVERMEDIA Game Broadcaster HD Aufnehmen und Streamen: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Sowas ??

Hol dir doch nen HDMI Switch, kostet etwa 10-15 €

Proxima Direct 3 Port HDMI Switcher 3x1 Auto Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Sound kannst du doch direkt von der PS3 holen über Headset.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. September 2015)

*AW: PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*



Arino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> ich verzweifle leider ein wenig im Netz beim f inden einer guten Lösung
> 
> Ich würde gerne meine alte PS3 am PC anschließen.
> ...



Ich frage mich wo hier der sinn sein soll.

Du muesstest dann zum ps3 spielen immer deinen pc anhaben und die bildqualitaet wird durch diese capturekarten sicherlich nicht besser....eher im gegenteil.
Den inputlag hast du ja selber angesprochen.


Also ich denke das lohnt sich nicht.

Wieso die ps3 nicht einfach direkt an den monitor?
Evtl hast du ja einen monitor der splitscreen usw unterstuetzt?

Wenn es dir nur um das schnelle hin und her schwitchen zwischen ps3 und pc desktop geht, reicht evtl. Ein hdmi switch?


----------



## Saguya (5. September 2015)

*AW: PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*

Nein ist nicht möglich, nach meinem wissen, da die GK nur einen HDMI Out hat, aber keinen HDMI IN.


----------



## Arino (5. September 2015)

*AW: PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*

Ich möchte es halt relativ komfortabel. Direkt über HDMI und dann den Sound über Kopfhörer holen ist "doof" für mich, da ich dann das Kabel vom Headset immer umstecken muss.
Der Sinn besteht darin, dass ich gerne am PC bin und gleichzeitig im Teamspeak. Die Ps3 (sogar die Ps4) werden kaum genutzt weil ich nie bis kaum im Wohnzimmer bin 

Aber schonmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. September 2015)

*AW: PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*

Wen es nur um teamspeak geht.....
Kauf dir nen kleinen billigen 2. Monitor.

Dann kannste aif deinem rochtigen zocken und nebenbei haste aif dem einen billigteil deinen desktop mit teamspeak.

Ist wohl billiger als ne capturecard mit inputlag.


----------



## Arino (6. September 2015)

*AW: PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*

Ja genau das habe ich mir dann auch gedacht. Da bin ich dann auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## iknowit (8. September 2015)

*AW: PS3 über HDMI am PC zum spielen*



Arino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> ich verzweifle leider ein wenig im Netz beim f inden einer guten Lösung
> 
> Ich würde gerne meine alte PS3 am PC anschließen.
> ...



Es gibt sowieso kaum bis gar keine Spiele die auf der PS3 in nativen 1080P laufen. Viele laufen noch nicht mal auf der X1/PS4 in 1080P.

Hol dir einen HDMI AV Switch und schließe die PS3 direkt an den Monitor sowie die Boxen an.
Der Umweg über den PC ergibt keinerlei Sinn.


----------

